# I got a speeding ticket the other day



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

So I'm coming from La Cruz heading onto the southbound ramp of highway 200 heading to PV. The road is fairly wide open so I gun it up to 100kmh. A minute later the lights of the tourist police are right behind me, no siren just lights flashing, so I pull over. 

Cop asks me if I speak Spanish, my wife answers in Spanish that I don't. Long story short; he asks for my lic. registration. It's a rental and I struggle to find the registration. Anyways he says he going to write me a ticket for a 1000 Pesos and take my license which I can get the next morning when I pay the ticket or I can give him 500 Pesos now with no receipt. I gave him the 500 and went on my way. The wife and I thought it went to a good cause. He could put more food on the table for his family etc.

Out of all this I still don't understand how he knew how fast I was going. His explanation to me was flawless so I couldn't argue. He never had a radar gun.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Minimum in PCF is $100US


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We got hit up for 3000 pesos coming out of Acapulco. The cop had my credentials in his hand and wasn't giving them back. We learned a couple lessons.

We had some time to kill when we had our wills done up at the notary - and the very intelligent lawyer said give me your wallets etc. He went through them and made notarized copies of everything important - I think he skipped the INAPAM card and CURP as these are easily replaced. We haven't had to use them since but next time it is the copies we will hand over.

I'm not going to repeat the long story here - but we have been told several times now to insist on going to the police station rather than settle the situation in the street. I know - that sounds easier said then done,

We also have some useful phone numbers in the glove compartment; embassy, lawyers, friends etc.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Gatos said:


> We got hit up for 3000 pesos coming out of Acapulco. The cop had my credentials in his hand and wasn't giving them back. We learned a couple lessons.
> 
> We had some time to kill when we had our wills done up at the notary - and the very intelligent lawyer said give me your wallets etc. He went through them and made notarized copies of everything important - I think he skipped the INAPAM card and CURP as these are easily replaced. We haven't had to use them since but next time it is the copies we will hand over.
> 
> ...


3000 pesos for simple speeding is insane, at least 4X too much. That cop had a very good day. I've settled "fines" on the street, but the price should be much less. Cuico asks for too much, consider it like negotiating in the market. I'll request a real ticket and a real receipt. The price always goes down. "You want to take me to the station, let's go!.... but there I'll either pay the fine--- or the capitán, and you won't get anything". And showing copies of documents rather than handing them over, SOP with Mexicans I know.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

Gatos said:


> We got hit up for 3000 pesos coming out of Acapulco. The cop had my credentials in his hand and wasn't giving them back. We learned a couple lessons.
> 
> We had some time to kill when we had our wills done up at the notary - and the very intelligent lawyer said give me your wallets etc. He went through them and made notarized copies of everything important - I think he skipped the INAPAM card and CURP as these are easily replaced. We haven't had to use them since but next time it is the copies we will hand over.
> 
> ...


We are going to get Mexican Drivers licenses as soon as we can get a utility bill in our name. Someone said you can give the cops a photocopy of your license and never need to go show up and pay the ticket. It just gets lost in the paper shuffle.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I got stopped by a Fedrali and only had copies of TIP and license. He said no problem


----------

